# Fishing with Scuds



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am wondering how everyone fishes scuds in still water. I have had a lot of success with them on places where they live. I am sure this is not because I am a good fly fisherman but more because they are such a crucial part of trouts diets where these little bundles of protien live.

-I have caught fish on spin gear with the scud trailing a small jig.
-Used them in shallow water on floating line.
-Slow trolled them on intermediet sinking from my toon.

When I observe scuds in lakes they always seem to be scurrying around vegitation and rocks. Do you fish them with little quick strips on sink lines? Do you target vegetation? How do you fish them? Also what colors do you like? I usually use grey or brown size 16-20. Post up your favorite patterns too. Thanks for any responses. :O||:


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Holy crap Nor-tah, i just noticed that it says that youve posted almost 4,000 posts!! That must be the record i would assume. I've been using scuds alot the last year and have found that they work the best for me, like you said, in shallower water with alot of vegetation around. I started using them alot at panguitch because if you turn over any rock there then a bunch will scatter out so i guess there must be a ton of them in there which is probably why the lake produces quick growing fat fish. I usually use the green/olive color because that's the actual color that they are in panguitch so haven't really tried different colors. When they scurry out from the rock they are probably going as fast as they can which would be like 1 inch or so strips on the fly rod every couple seconds. I tend to go a little faster than that but try to do short 2 inch pulls and have done farely well with it (at panguitch anyways). The only other place i've used it was at kolob with decent success but not as good as panguitch. I've had success using them even in 10' or so depth at panguitch so it doesn't have to be way shallow. Also, i like to use the slow sinking "clear camo" line at depths < about 6' and a 2 sink at depths >6'


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, yep way too many posts. But I have added to and taken a lot from this board so I guess its ok.... rationalize rationalize... there are worse though.
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=577
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=542
Rationalize rationalize.... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Never had a chance to use 'em Nor-tah.....seems like every time I got close, some weiner clear across the lake would yell at me to come over and take another picture.. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:OX/: They dont work with pop gear.... weiner.... :wink: Got a great pic of the rock you caught that day though. -()/- Just messing four-t-five
So many choices, keep the great advise coming!!!!!
[attachment=0:1odxxa0f]0968.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=1:1odxxa0f]0967.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=2:1odxxa0f]0960.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=3:1odxxa0f]0951.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=4:1odxxa0f]0945.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=5:1odxxa0f]0940.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]
[attachment=6:1odxxa0f]0927.jpg[/attachment:1odxxa0f]


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

well this might seem elementary but, when I fish scuds I use them in tandem with another fly. I use 2 foam pinch on indicators about 9-11 feet from the first fly. My first fly is something with a bead just to get the scud down. I like a chironomid or something like a prince nymph. Then I drop the scud off of that. and just let it drift around in the water (floating line  ). Where you have to dial it in is the different lengths between flies and also length from indicator to the first fly.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

More good info. Thanks guys!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard Byron at Fish Tech say something interesting about scuds. "Scud filled lakes are somtimes very tough fishing" He said the problem is that the fish key on them so much and and there are so many of them that the fish only need to feed for short periods each day. The fish have to work so little for their calorie intake that they will seldom move far to eat your offering and that your fly gets lost in the clouds of scuds. I've seen it several times on scud filled lakes. I think sometimes it's better to fish a fly that stands out a little in the multitudes but is also common to that water, like perhaps a damsel nymph or hares ear. I do need to improve my flyfishing techniques with scuds and nymphs though. Maybe this year!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

For sure this year!! I'm buying an 8 wt for it! That makes sence. If I had pizza going by me all day everyday, and a nice crisp cesar salad came by I would jump on that. Cheech is tying me up some damsles right now!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

nice input brookieguy, i seem to do better with other patterns at panguitch which makes sense by what you said. There's so many of them that you need something different that will get there taste buds going.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeremy I thought you gave up the fishing thing, or have you figured out a way to get that boat of yours, that you like to call a pontoon in your car. I was kind of shocked when I saw that you replaced your truck with a car! Oh BTW hitting Boulder the 14-17.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

emptynet, 14-17 of may? if so you'll have to let me and jeremy know how it goes, our boulder trip is set for the 20-23. you'll probably be there right at the end of ice off, sounds fun!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> They dont work with pop gear.... weiner.... :wink: Got a great pic of the rock you caught that day though. -()/- Just messing four-t-five


Hey !! That rock was actually a pretty good catch !!

But after that incident I loaded up on some scuds....guess someday I ought to try them out, wouldn't you say ? :|


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice man, lets go try em out!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Oh BTW hitting Boulder the 14-17.


You better take an ice auger depending on where you are going...lots of snow up there and most lakes are probably still frozen.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I've never used scuds at the Berry, do they have a big population there? If so how do you usually fish them cause all I use typically is a streamer, would one trail a scud behind a streamer? Maybe a dumb question but I'm a dumb guy so it kinda works. Thanks


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> EmptyNet said:
> 
> 
> > Oh BTW hitting Boulder the 14-17.
> ...


I always do early in the year, I'm glad to see a good winter for the mountain. I kind of felt bad for the Kings cows out of Antimony they have had slim pickens up there for a few years. Fished up there a few years back when I had drawn a turkey tag, there wasn't a lot of snow but the lake was froze except for the ten or so feet around the edge. I couldn't get to the lakes last year when I went bird hunting, so I honestly don't think I will this year with the snow pack being what it is, and I don't really want to haul a sled up there and I don't really like to cross country ski. I will go and shoot a bird, fish the streams and have fun trying see who can get their wheeler the furthest in the snow before getting stuck. Good times good times.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Nor-Tah as usual you ask great questions and this has become quite an interesting post.

One thing to keep in mind is that when the scud dies, it turns orange or pink like a cooked shrimp. I have had good success with that color and I think that makes sense because one "pizza" the fish must catch to eat, and the other "pizza" doesn't try to evade it.

I really appreciate Byron's insight about scud waters being tough to fish and it certainly matches my experience.

For scuds, I have had best success with s..l..o..w motion and sometimes just sitting there.
I like a leech with a scud behind it because the leech is slow as well. Black or Green leech with a grey, black, green or shocking pink scud. I have had really good success with a "mini" leech (these are tied about 1/2 the size of a regular leech) and the fish really seem to like em.

Thanks for a good post!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for a great answer! I'll have to try the leech/scud combo.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks for a great answer! I'll have to try the leech/scud combo.


Tried that same formula this morning.....nothing worked..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

At least you got out! I'm looking at a screen.... all... day... long.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The South is at least 2 weeks behind compared to the past two years with snow melt and ice on the lakes.


----------

